
Show HN: A cross-editor plugin to improve any text editor or IDE on Windows OS - guiyuanWoo
https://www.conyedit.com/download
======
guiyuanWoo
ConyEdit is a cross-editor plugin. It found a new way to edit code or
text，copy as processing, paste as result. With ConyEdit running in background,
you can use its commands in any text editor or IDE on Windows OS.

